# Go Tiger!!



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

What, no Tiger fans out there?:cheeky4:
Looks like he had a good 2nd round. Could it be falling into place for him, finally?


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

Tim said:


> What, no Tiger fans out there?:cheeky4:
> Looks like he had a good 2nd round. Could it be falling into place for him, finally?


Go Tiger! Also,:headbang: go Ricky!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh I love watching Tiger play at his best I still think no one can beat him but go the Aussies!!!!!


----------



## golfpro1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I think though he is not gonna have a good one today. He played well yesterday but in my opinion he is not the tiger he used to be. I saw him way too serious yesterday. For example when he got furious about hes shot. thts not him...


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like he didnt have such a good round today. To bad.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tiger is an intense person, but he is not totally into his game yet mentally after that 5 iron incident with Elin. Until then he is just Tiger woods the pro golfer. I 'm hoping he can forget the past and deal with his future.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just don't see the incredible consistency in Tiger's game yet and he's still wild off the tee. Unless he did something fantastic last night and this morning on the range to correct that, I can't see him winning. With Seve being the biggest exception, you can't win if you repeatedly have to play from the trees at Augusta.

I'd like to see Rory hold on to win. I've become interested and very impressed with him as a player and a person seeing enough of him this week to get to know more about him. Very impressed indeed...


----------



## golfpro1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't believe it! He is actually picking up :O Big chance to win. Amazing how he yelled after a great put. Now he showed me that he really wants to win


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Shows you how much I know. Tiger just missed a putt to take the lead and has 3 holes left, with 5 people tied at 10 under. Who the hell would want to take on Tiger today in a play off? Maybe as badly as McIlroy played the hole by the Butler Cabin, his adrenaline will calm down and he'll get back on track, but now he is 2 back and has to make birdies. This is really the most exciting Masters in recent memory.

Adam Scott seems to be popular with the announcers. Might be interesting to see where he winds up.


----------



## theqfool (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the Tiger mystique is gone. He played great on the front nine, but it didn't seem like any of the other contenders flinched. A few years back and they'd all be trembling. I think he'll get a few more majors, but I don't see him ever dominating again.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, looks like he still needs some work on that swing. I was rootin for him. Id like to see him get it all back together again. I think its just a matter of time. 
That Rory kid sure fell apart on the final round, didnt he? What the heck happened? Then I heard he lost his clubs? Hes in the lead in Malasia right now though. Id like to see him keep it together and take this one.


----------

